

Google Nexus One costs $174 in materials - skywalker
http://www.isuppli.com/News/Pages/Google-Nexus-One-Carries-$17415-Materials-Cost-iSuppli-Teardown-Reveals.aspx

======
skywalker
How do you go from a cost of $174 to an unsubsidized price of $529?

How much does manufacturing cost?

~~~
swolchok
A pricing model that is not cost-plus pricing?

